# Mesh for RUBs



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,

I don't have any mice yet, but I'd like to breed and maybe show when I'm more knowledge. I'm thinking of housing in RUB cages with mesh on the top and side (they will be kept in the shed where I keep my guinea pigs).

Can anyone tell me where to buy suitable mesh online in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought mine from Wickes. I went in to the store, but I am sure they sell online too.


----------



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks, can you tell me what size hole I need?


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

You need 1/4 size to be safe for the wee hoppers

edit: I got mine at home depot but i'm in Canada


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I use the 6mm.


----------

